# Anti-anxiety medication as needed



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

DP is causing me anxiety and not the other war around. My anxiety is heightened when I am surrounded by a lot of people or when I have to give a public talk. This is due to the blank mind that my makes my focus terrible. I know that SSRI are good for anxiety but I am not anxious when I am in the house or when I go to the super market or during everyday situations. There are certain situations that make me super anxious. Therefore, I was wondering if there are any medications that someone could take (as needed) to treat anxiety for particular situations. I don't want suggestions of Benzos because they make me really sleepy and unable to chat to people and therefore I don't see any benefit taking them except to sleep. Are you aware of any medication that you I take as needed and would really take the anxiety away during particular situations? or such a medication does not exist? and I have to take SSRI?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

For some antipsychotics helps but I guess they will make you feel sleepy like benzoes. Which benzoes have you tried


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

TimMis said:


> For some antipsychotics helps but I guess they will make you feel sleepy like benzoes. Which benzoes have you tried


diazepam. I wish they could make such a medication that makes you less anxious for particular situations. Benzos make me so sleepy so there is no point in taking them


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

Ye it's pretty weird how different the effect of benzoes works to different people. I used oxazepam in the beginning and they actually make me feel more fresh.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

Do you feel like you're about to panic when you are anxious


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

TimMis said:


> Do you feel like you're about to panic when you are anxious


I can control myself. I don't panic but there would be so much fear inside me. Do you think oxazepam would be different from Diazpem?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

hopefuluk2 said:


> I can control myself. I don't panic but there would be so much fear inside me. Do you think oxazepam would be different from Diazpem?


Difficult to say mate. I have tried diazepam one time and I don't really felt anything. Not better not worse. Oxazepam seems better to me. I'm not anxious at all, but maybe my mind is even I don't feel it, because it decreases Dp a lot.


----------



## yellow_lamp (Sep 5, 2015)

are you sure you got sleepy from a benzo not just because you took a high dose?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

yellow_lamp said:


> are you sure you got sleepy from a benzo not just because you took a high dose?


I heard about a lot people getting tired while using benzoes. Maybe it's because they are very anxious in general and when they suddenly relax they need the sleep? But as i said before, to me it feels like a energy bomb because i can focus on other things.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

TimMis said:


> I heard about a lot people getting tired while using benzoes. Maybe it's because they are very anxious in general and when they suddenly relax they need the sleep? But as i said before, to me it feels like a energy bomb because i can focus on other things.


Did you take it before you sleep?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

hopefuluk2 said:


> Did you take it before you sleep?


No I took them usually in the morning or when needed


----------

